
Why I WON'T switch to Linux for video production.. ever? (vide0) - Torwald
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpXUQgCbtQw
======
finchisko
The guy is wrong or not informed well on several things he objected on Linux
video editing. Like Linux doesn't have support for SD cards filesystem?
Actually that's quite opposite. Linux has superior support for different
filesystems. In addition to classic exFat, NTFS, there is F2FS which only
Android and Linux have (and many more). But to be fair, I need to mention that
some of them could be slower than in other OS, due being user level rather
than kernel level.

